# What could the baby color like?



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I posted this post on general discussion, but now I want to know what color the babies will end up with.

My newly hatched babies. I only got one picture because I got my first wing slap from my tamest hen. I didn't know she has a vicious side. Thanks for the congrats!










The parents:









I can't wait what those babies will turn out to be. The one sitting is the dad. The mom is the one that is eating.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Probably alot like the parents*



RodSD said:


> I posted this post on general discussion, but now I want to know what color the babies will end up with.
> 
> My newly hatched babies. I only got one picture because I got my first wing slap from my tamest hen. I didn't know she has a vicious side. Thanks for the congrats!
> 
> ...


Both parents are blue so babies will likely be the same. Mom might have some bronze but still blue.

What breed of pigeon are they? Almost look to have German toy in them.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree most pigeons look alot like their parents or a variation of them so if you have two that look alike most likey the offspring will look the same or close to it ..its when you have two totally differnt colors its then when theres those I wonder moments


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I will be glad if they look like their parents. I was told the dad is a homer. The mom could be a mix homer. Will there be a chance I can get a pure white?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I would say you could*

Any time that you have two birds with alot of white, there is always a chance of producing a pure white, it's just abit unpredictable when dealing with splashed and pied birds.

Bill


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

*Update*

Here are the babies now after 3 weeks or so:










What kind of pattern is that? They look like their mother when she was young.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Interesting*

The baby in front looks like a tort splash. If mom looked this way and moulted more white, I don't have a good explanation for what you have going on. I see that she does have slight markings on her shoulders. She does not look like a grizzle bird in the pics but these torts have grizzle and many do moult to more white over time.

The young show quite a bit more color than the parents and this can happen. They probably just as well can have young with more white than themselves. 

Bill


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Rod - Those babies have really interesting colorations on them. Thanks for sharing the pictures. Are these birds banded?


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Those babies became pied...NIce colors...3 weeks and they're in good size too...Congrats...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Bill,

This is mom when she was probably around 4 or 5 weeks old:










My birds colors are mysterious to me. They usually turn out something unexpected.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks guys for the compliment.

I don't band my birds because I don't know whether they are pure homers. I am thinking of putting snap bands on them though with my phone number.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*She shows more evidence of tort then*



RodSD said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> This is mom when she was probably around 4 or 5 weeks old:
> 
> ...


Did her head stay white? For some reason, I thought I remembered seeing her with a dark snip on her forehead like dad. Probably my mistake. She has pied factors and grizzle that made her go more white. The young tort will probably do the same.


Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Your birds remind me a lot of rollers, more than homers. And the picture of the mom as a young bird, reminds me a lot of one I had. The colored feathers on the back look sorta like a tiger grizzle I had. Over time he moulted out a lot of those feathers and they became white.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Becky,

Funny you noticed that! I am noticing the same thing and I got my birds from a friend who got it from someone who raises rollers and homers. Hmmm..... Maybe there was intermixing somewhere.

Hey Bill,

Mom's head is white and those patches are gone from her head.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

*Semi-update*

Here they are around 4 or 5 weeks old learning about their surroundings.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi ROD, Hope you will be at the METRO CLUB meeting this Saturday I should have some thing that you might like to add to your loft.I also have two in the nest that would make great mates for the two that you show here, but it will be two more weeks before they will be ready, they are homer/hiflier cross.*GEORGE


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

George,
Thanks! I will check my calendar. I am curious about this mysterious "thing." I am excited already.


----------

